# AquaClear 110



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I currently use a peguin 350 biowheel filter. It died and I'm looking for a new filter. I don't want a canister filter. I looked on this forum for Best HOB and someone suggested that the AquaClear 110 HOB filter is a good choice but the post was 9 years old. I'd like some feedback. Also I found a youtube video about this product and it mentions one of the benefits of this filter is you don't have to use replacement cartridges. It looks like it comes with the sponge, carbon balls & cermic things. This is a new concept to me. How do you clean these? I think at some point you have to replace some of the media. So whats the difference between replacing those versus cartridges? What should I expect as far as the monthly cost of supplies?
thanks,John


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've used the Aquaclear 110 filters for over 10 years and have found them excellent filters. I've only used the stock filter sponge that comes with them since I am running canister filters on the same tanks. The sponge media should be cleaned weekly by either rinsing in a bucket of aquarium water or using a hose sprayer in a sink or bucket of water to remove any visible crud. I know some say to avoid using treated tap water but others have had no issues using this method on mature aquariums.

The ceramic cylinders or rings are the bio-media though the sponge media will also act as bio-media.

The carbon is just that and can be either used and replaced as needed or saved for removing medications when used or to help clarify the water.

I have only replaced the original sponge media once due to shrinkage and have since replaced it with a Poret brand sponge media which has lasted much longer if not excessively squeezed during maintenance.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Just my opinion based on my personal experience. Never had a AC110 but have used all other ones. I have used Aqueon most models. My most recent HOB filter was a Marineland 400. Can't say I've been unhappy with any brand all have good points. Actually I really like the Marineland filters when looking at cost and water movement. As far as media all of them can be customized by using media of your choice. I never buy cartridges for any of my HOB's. Having said this the Aquaclear filters seem to get most acceptance around here. I think the 110 is a bit over priced but is a good filter I'm sure.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have 16 of these filters.Age 10+ to 4yrs. All work perfectly. I have been using them going as far back as when they were known as the Aquaclear 500. I use them primarily for mechanical filtering, in conjunction with canisters on larger(125-220g) tanks. I run stock sponge and a media bag on top of the sponge full of Fluval BioMax. I dont use the carbon that comes with the filter. You may want to pick up some extra bio media, as the media bag you get will hold much more than what they give you. I have never had a failure. Do proper maintenance and the AC110 will outlive your tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One more vote for AquaClear. I have them on all my tanks less than 75G.


----------



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

AquaClear 110 with just sponges and filter floss makes a rather efficient, high-flow water polisher. :thumb:


----------



## Fate (Nov 3, 2019)

*** tried just about every HOB there is and the AC110 blows all of them out the water by far. I personally use it only as mechanical filtration. I use the stock sponge stacked with fine filter floss to really polish the water. I use it along with a FX5 and FX6 in my 150g Display tank. In my opinion if you want a perfect clarity tank that never looks dirty the trick is is to use a Canister/HOB or Sump/HOB combo

The AC110 is also a great single filtration unit since it uses all 3 stages of filtration


----------

